# Questions about KMC chains and half-links



## amaurosis fugax (Oct 17, 2005)

For the past 5 years I have run SRAM chains on my single-speed (with tensioner). Normally have a PC-991, and love the power-link. Makes chain cleaning so easy.

I have just changed to a SS-specific frame which won't quite let me run a SRAM chain and disc brakes. So I have a half-link chain (BMX style). I would like to go back to a light chain with the ability to have a 'power-link' style of breaking it.

After a few hours of investigation I have a few question about KMC chains. I'm in the UK and they are not commonly seen here.

-Would a good set-up be a KMC chain with their Half-Link 1-pitch 3/32" and then the Snap-On connector?

-Can the Half-Link be at the end of the chain next to the Snap-On connector?

-Do KMC have two types of Snap-On connector? One looks like the SRAM Power-Link and the other has a double pin and separate plate.

-How is the X1 chain compared to the X9? Is the X1 for beefy chain-breakers? (I'm a 10-stone weakling)

-And finally I see there is X9sl, X9, and X9.93. Are these just the different platings?

Thanks for looking


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I dont know the specific models youre referring to, but just my 2 cents. Ive ridden KMC bmx chains for a little over 2 decades riding park, dirt jumping, urban, you name it. I beat the living hell out of my BMX bikes and ive never broken a KMC chain.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

amaurosis fugax said:


> -How is the X1 chain compared to the X9? Is the X1 for beefy chain-breakers? (I'm a 10-stone weakling)


The X9 is a nine-speed chain. It is designed to shift easily. It's got bulges and whatever else to help the chain catch the shift-ramps on cassette cogs and chain rings. The X1 is just a plain chain meant for singlespeed bikes.



> -And finally I see there is X9sl, X9, and X9.93. Are these just the different platings?


X9SL would be their superlight model. I bet that's the one with the gold plating.

X9.93 and X9.99 are, I believe, the two current X9 models on offer. X9.99 has polished inner plate, whereas X9.93 does not. There may be other differences, but the polished versus not-polished is what comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

Get a Gusset "link-and-a-half". They're a UK company so it should be easy.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

amaurosis fugax said:


> I have just changed to a SS-specific frame which won't quite let me run a SRAM chain and disc brakes. So I have a half-link chain (BMX style). I would like to go back to a light chain with the ability to have a 'power-link' style of breaking it.
> 
> -How is the X1 chain compared to the X9? Is the X1 for beefy chain-breakers? (I'm a 10-stone weakling)


Do what now? You can run whatever chain still... Same with brakes.

Also, I have had nothing but completely awful experiences with KMC 9 speed chains (on a 1x9). Brand new ones broke very, very, very quickly (sometimes even the first ride). Yes, I used the masterlink. I am not stupid with chains.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

ohpossum said:


> Get a Gusset "link-and-a-half". They're a UK company so it should be easy.


And they're available in 3/32" and 1/8"

I wonder who's distributing them in the colonies? I'll check.


----------



## amaurosis fugax (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.
I have seen the Gusset 1/2 link. I found a post on this forum where someone was using this half-link. They attached it to a SRAM chain but found they couldn't attach it with brand new power-links and had to use old ones. Anyone else find this?

I was wanting to match a 1/2 link brand with their own chain, hence my questions about KMC. I'm hoping that adding the KMC half-link to one of their chains makes for a seamless package.


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

amaurosis fugax said:


> I have just changed to a SS-specific frame which won't quite let me run a SRAM chain and disc brakes.


Your new frame will not work with an Sram chain  Why not 

See post #9 in this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/educate-me-1-2-link-595308.html

This is what I run (Gusset half link and 2 KMC master links) with my Sram PC-870 chain and it's been great for the last few years.


----------



## amaurosis fugax (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Rasse1997 for that link. The frame I have is an On-One Whippet which with their supplied SS drop-outs doesn't quite let you run a normal chain. If the drop-out slots were a little bit longer then it would.

I think I will go for your set-up of a PC870 chain with the Gusset 1/2 link. Bit hard to source the KMC master-links in the UK so thats my next job.

Can I substitute KMC Missing links for the master-links? If I have understood the other links it seems that the SRAM power-links don'thave long enough pins.


----------



## amaurosis fugax (Oct 17, 2005)

Have just found KMC 7/8 Missing Link and it comes in two pin lengths (7.1mm and 7.3mm)
Would I be wise to use a pair of the longer ones to connect the Gusset 1/2 link to a Sram PC870?


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

amaurosis fugax said:


> Thanks Rasse1997 for that link. The frame I have is an On-One Whippet which with their supplied SS drop-outs doesn't quite let you run a normal chain. If the drop-out slots were a little bit longer then it would.
> 
> I think I will go for your set-up of a PC870 chain with the Gusset 1/2 link. Bit hard to source the KMC master-links in the UK so thats my next job.
> 
> Can I substitute KMC Missing links for the master-links? If I have understood the other links it seems that the SRAM power-links don'thave long enough pins.


Ahh, so when you say "normal chain" you mean a chain with no half links...

And yes, the KMC masterlinks are hard to get in EU (I'm in Denmark). I ended up getting some from a very helpfull US guy on this forum who shipped them to me in DK.

Don't know about your other q's, sorry. Good luck with the project.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

amaurosis fugax said:


> For the past 5 years I have run SRAM chains on my single-speed (with tensioner). Normally have a PC-991, and love the power-link. Makes chain cleaning so easy.
> 
> I have just changed to a SS-specific frame which won't quite let me run a SRAM chain and disc brakes. So I have a half-link chain (BMX style). I would like to go back to a light chain with the ability to have a 'power-link' style of breaking it.


Just buy your favorite 8spd SRAM chain and then order two of these:
Amazon.com: KMC Z610H x -C/L Master Link Single 1/2 x 3/32 Silver: Sports & Outdoors

And one of these in 3/32:
Universal Cycles -- Gusset Slink Half Link

Then simply use the two KMC master links to join the Gusset half link into your chain. It's easy, works seamlessly, and is very durable. The only downside is it costs a little more, but quality usually does, and I always order several at a time to save on shipping. The KMC master links in the link above is nickel plated and very nicely made, unlike most BMX style master links. They'll also digest any half link out there while still working nicely with a multispeed chain. I highly recommend them. By the way, the Amazon vendor I listed above is about the only place I've found them available separately, and the price is great. The Gusset half link is another quality product. The entire thing is nickel plated, unlike most half links. They also sell it already joined to a set of inner plates, the reason being they can peen the ends of the pin for extra strength. Also, unlike other half links, the Gusset is the superior bushingless design. It's vastly superior to the KMC half link. This is *the* best setup for having a half link in a 3/32 chain.

You can still use a SRAM powerlink, but it cannot connect to the half link as the powerlink simply isn't wide enough. When I run a powerlink and half link together, I'll usually install the half link on the opposite side of the chain.


----------



## amaurosis fugax (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks, Bad Mechanic. I had found your previous post recommending the KMC master-links. Unfortuantly it looks like they are unavailable to us here in Europe.

I have just ordered a SRAM PC-890 chain and a Gusset 1/2 link.

To join them I have ordered a pair of:
Wiggle | KMC 7/8 Speed Chain Links Chains

they have two pin lengths (7.1 & 7.3mm), so I have ordered a pair of each.
When they arrive I will post the result.
Thanks for everyones input


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for suggesting the Gusset Half Link. Bad Mechanic, I see where you've used them with 8 speed SRAM chains and KMC master links. Are you aware of any issues when the Gusset's are used with SRAM 8 speed chains and SRAM 8 speed power links? 

I still have several (new) 8 speed power links left over from when I ran an 8spd drivetrain and I'd like to make use of those if I could.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

marpilli said:


> Thanks for suggesting the Gusset Half Link. Bad Mechanic, I see where you've used them with 8 speed SRAM chains and KMC master links. Are you aware of any issues when the Gusset's are used with SRAM 8 speed chains and SRAM 8 speed power links?
> 
> I still have several (new) 8 speed power links left over from when I ran an 8spd drivetrain and I'd like to make use of those if I could.


You cannot use a SRAM Powerlink to join the Gusset half link into the chain. The Powerlinks simply aren't wide enough. Use the master links I linked to above to join it into the chain. You can still use a Powerlink elsewhere in the chain to make removal and installation easier.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Roger wilco. Thank you.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

bad mechanic, maybe you could school me.

I just got the parts and ready to shorten my chain. It's not clear to me, though, how to connect the master link. It has 3 parts. Does B slide into A and next C, to serve as a lock? Or does C come before A?









Thanks...


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

A then B then C slides in place on top of B to lock the whole thing together.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Just as a tip, I usually use something like the top of an allen wrench (flat part) to push the "C-clip" in and out. I have whimpy fingers.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

A- connects the two sides of the chain. Place B on the outside of the chain over the two pins. Slide the lock C on the outside. done.


----------

